# DeWorming



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi y'al,
I deworm my birds every 21 days by rotating the medicines but still I can see tape worm segments moving and round worm eggs in the droppings.
I use pyrantel pamoate for roundworms(prescribed by a general vet), ivermectin,praziquantel. 2 drops per pigeon individually without feed. Then I tried albendazole in water for 3 days(said to be broad spectrum dewormer). But after few days I see round worm eggs in droppings again. I clean the coop after deworming. I was recomended moxidectin but its unavailable in india. What's happening? How the worms keep coming back?
Is it resistance which those creepy worms have developed? Christ, I literally hate'em... Help


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

how many birds do you have?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need a wormer that takes care of everything including tapeworm. Moxidectin plus does that. Unfortunately not all wormers do. You can't see roundworm eggs in the droppings. Maybe tapeworms.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx Jason for reply,I have 36 birds
But Jay3 moxidectin+ is not available. If those are not round worm eggs then what are these small ball-shaped tiny white mustard seed sized things in droppings. Do look like some eggs to me. They r numerous... Any idea?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you take a dropping sample to a vet to find out what they are? Maybe they are tapeworm segments that you are seeing. Would a vet there know what will kill tapeworm?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I wish govt vets would be that responsible and dedicated to their job over here in India. I took the droppings to a general govt vet. She told me that these tiny white things are round worm eggs so prescribed me pyrantel pamoate and said its cheap and works excellent against roundworms. But she never conducted any tests not even when I had serious problems with my pigeons,squabs were dying. I took birds to her but she never conducted any test just prescribed general medicines and said this is all I can do. I pleaded her to conduct saliva,blood and droppings tests but she never did it. She claimed she don't have required equipments. She said go find any lab yourself and get the tests done and said I've got lot of other things to take care of. You can only imagine living in an developing country. But u guys r fortunate to have all facilities at hand. Pigeon talk is my only help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I see your problem. That does make it very difficult for you. Well you need a microscope to see roundworm eggs. I would think that maybe what you are seeing are tapeworm segments.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I see tapeworm fragments moving a little in fresh droppings. When the droppings dry they stop moving. Tapeworm segments are square-ish in shape that I see. These tiny white eggs that I see don't move they are just stuck in the poop. They are soft when freshly defecated in droppings and as droppings dry they also become dry and solid just like an egg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you see them if you post a picture?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

perhaps they are purging the worms and eggs because of your deworming, if not then get something that covers tape worms as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Really, that's all you can do. If the drug isn't meant to cover tapeworm, then it isn't going to do any good. And you shouldn't be worming that often. It's bad for the birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought the frequent deworming was allot..but saw that he lives in india so different locals call for different measures.. there it may be a constant problem.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tapeworms infestation is a huge problem here. Not only mine but I noticed that all local fanciers around here have tapeworm segments in their birds' droppings.
I used pfizers combo dewormer. I dewormed them thrice with 21 days gap after 3 months of deworming them with albendazole cuz I saw tapeworms and those tiny white eggs.
Now I can't see tapeworms but those eggs are there to b found. If u google "roundworm eggs in pigeon droppings" for images then the images that come with those eggs stuck around the droppings are similar to my pigeons droppings. I will get pics soon


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

yup, dewormer purged the worms, couldn't see the tapeworm sections anymore. But i do see those tiny eggs once in a while though they r few but i wanna knw what they really r.... I've trying to post the pics but couldn't get it done. Service not available is what i get... Shoot


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

brocky bieber said:


> yup, dewormer purged the worms, couldn't see the tapeworm sections anymore. But i do see those tiny eggs once in a while though they r few but i wanna knw what they really r.... I've trying to post the pics but couldn't get it done. Service not available is what i get... Shoot


*They must be getting reinfected and still have worms if you see the tiny eggs. You need to figure how they are getting reinfected.

Moxidectin plus would be best for your birds, if you could get it. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> yup, dewormer purged the worms, couldn't see the tapeworm sections anymore. But i do see those tiny eggs once in a while though they r few but i wanna knw what they really r.... I've trying to post the pics but couldn't get it done. Service not available is what i get... Shoot


usually the dewormer will tell you to repeat after so many days as there may be eggs that develop that were not killed. follow the directions it should have a repeat time table on it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the dewormer will kill the live worms but not the eggs, so normally you would deworm again in 10 to 12 days to kill the eggs that would have hatched. That should get them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, thats what I was talking about. Wormer killed live worms but didn't kill eggs. And strange but true,i've seen a hen eating those hardened eggs. They dont eat when eggs r fresh and soft but after they get solid. I guess pigeons eat them in disguise of pebbles or sand paticles or something. I was shocked. I clean the coop after deworming but despite of my best efforts worms come back
wormer instructs to deworm after 21 days to attack newly hatched worms... So i did. I get numb sometimes trying to imagine that worms r eating my loving birds from inside. It give me creeps, tnx to fiction movies
Tnx for replying


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I am sorry but I can't resist, are you related to Justin. LOL


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

What...? Cgosch. U're kidding right??? Nah... Nt at all... lol. Wish i were


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys, this is exactly what the droppings look like....
http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo19/CindiQ/Forum2010/ChickenPoopWithRoundwormEggs.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cleaning or scraping the droppings everyday esp when deworming can keep down them reinfestation.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Best is to retreat with the wormer, as mentioned and always follow directions, but loft hygene has to be top priority also. Scrape and clean loft daily.

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe those are tapeworm segments that you are seeing. 
The segments look like small grains of rice, until they dry out and become like sesame seeds.
http://www.whitneysvet.com/disease/tapeworm.html


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Its said that worm eggs remain viable in the outside envirnoment for nearly 3 weeks,thats why its said to repeat the wormer medicine after 21 days,whereas for treating external parasite like lice,its asked to repeat the wormer medicine after 12 days.since the external parasite's eggs are said to hatch in about 10 days or so .
Also you cannot see worm eggs with naked Eyes,you can see them only under a microscope.A poop microscopy will confirm,a very easy test to be done,especially if the fanciers buys a microscope and is trained to look for them.The usual whitish stuff,you see in the poop are not eggs,they are usually the Tapeworm segments which can be seen with our naked eye


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx Jay3 for the link,the info raised my hair.
Yes guys, I always abide by the instructions and very much follow the correct dosage.
For external parasites I use a powder called notix or cooper(Hey Boney, hav u tried it). I at times mix ivermectin in bathing water and dip them into it one by one. Well, One experienced fancier told me that you can put a drop of ivomec at back of their necks and under wings near wingpits.
Parasites attack pigeons in a big way. And those ferals(especially juveniles) they come(my neighbor feeds them daily on his roof top) and give flies to my bird inspite of me always chasing 'em away


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to put 2 drops of ivermectin(1% preparation) on the neck skin for external parasites.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the worms, Brock.

If you could pm me your address, I can send a bottle of Moxidectrin to you. It's not Plus, it's the other one. I have the original bottle and it's too much for my one bird so I can send you some. Let me know if you'd like that.

Thanks for caring for your pigeons!

PS: And please do not chase the ferals away... they are just as beautiful, only homeless. I hope you can care about them too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Moxidectin won't help with tapeworm unfortunately, and it sounds as though that is the problem. It would be good for other worms though. Moxidectin Plus will kill the tapeworms.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Boney... Is that safe?especially the powder for new coming feathers wanted to knw that can it harm the feathers because noticed some feathers less shiny or is it just me always over observing.
Thnx Miss Sassypants,that is so nice of u. I have bought pfizers combo wormer and thankfully it is working. Tnxxxx soooo muuuuch. I chase the ferals away only when I let my birds out rest of the time they keep eating millet and water. And I have to do it because they give ticks,mites and flies to my birds. One day I noticed blood near the claw. On closer inspection I saw a small tick with white legs full of blood. So I have to do that
Hi there Jay3... Yes this wormer seem to work.
But guys 1 thing I noticed is that these worm eggs come usually in first dropping as they come out of loft and this dropping is bigger than which they later drop


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have never used powder so far,so i don't have any experience in regards to their side effects


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I am afraid that powder could get into their eyes. In summers internals and external parasites attack pigeons,breed on them,rise in numbers and giv trouble to pigeons.
I am plainly asking for something that is safe and effectively controls external parasites cuz external parasites give way to internal ones


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I think meds don't deliver what they promise.
I've used praziquantel,pfizers combo dewormer(after 21 days gap),ivermectin(injectable) and now I'm using this albendazole based dewormer. Round and hair worms are killed But tapeworms are just impossible to nail.
Instructions tell this albendazole dewormer to be used once in 3 months, 10 drops in a litre of water for three consecutive days without holding feed but no success. Then I took the droppings sample to govt vet,she confirms tapeworms again. Another vet told me to give this dewormer by giving two drops in morning and one drop at 2pm in afternoon for 3 days but today after about 15 days of deworming, tapeworm sections are there again.
When I deworm my birds they become hefty in couple of days(2 hens in particular). And after about 2 weeks they go thin again probably because of worms.
I clean the coop after deworming and when birds defecate tapeworm sections ridden ddroppings I throw them away so that they don't get reinfected.
But...
This is dewormer I'm using currently


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

This was from an earlier thread several months ago from Lavender Hill Lofts. Has anyone ever had success using Diatomaceous Earth 


Lavender Hill Lofts 
Senior Bird Join Date: Dec 2011
Country: United States
Location: Washington DC
Posts: 210 

Most effective wormer for pigeons is.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The most effective wormer for pigeons is diatomaceous Earth (DE). You cannot over doses with it. DE is safe for even very young birds; it has no side effects and will not cause bone or feather deformities. 

You administer it at ½ teaspoon per 16 ounces of feed, or one Campbell soup can. Mix a little safflower or peanut oil on the feed and then the DE. Wait 9 days later and do it again.

You can also sprinkle DE around your loft and it will kill every creepy crawly you may have in your loft. The best part of DE is that it does not expire and never goes bad. 

Several of the pigeon supply houses sell it and its cheap.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow! Thnx Rod H. I didn't knw about it
Let me go check its availability.
One question pls. Does it take care of all the worms without being harmful?
Tnx


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Hate to tell you this but the wormer you are currently using is toxic to pigeons and doves.*
Several members here have lost birds because they wormed with it. I nearly lost one too when my vet gave me a generic version and I didn't recognize the name. Please read the following...

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/drnillsreither/anthelminiticdrugs.cfm

The only wormer I know of that treat all worms, including tape, id Moxedectin Plus by Australian Pigeon Company. Siegals Pigeon Supply carries it. Always best to worm individually so you know each bird is getting the right amount of medicine.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thx for the info and link Charis.
Oh Lord...
But a medical practitioner advised this dewormer. Yes I did notice weight loss. I couldn't get the tapeworms done with ivermectin so I was advised to use this dewormer. He told me there are no side effects at all. What a liar!
Sad thing is that Moxidectin+ is not available here. I checked several times but moxidectin+ is unavailable. Droncit+ is available. Is that safe ??
Pls tell me what should be done for tapeworms that is safe for my pigeons...?
Tnx


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dronicit is safe.
Most vets don't realize albendazole is toxic to pigeons and doves because it works really well on other bird species and most really aren't familiar with pigeons. If suggested treatment for any wormer is more than 1 day at a time...don't use it on a pigeon or dove.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You're right. That was prescribed by a general vet. No avian vet here 


> Originally posted by Charis
> If suggested treatment for any wormer is more than 1 day at a time...don't use it on a pigeon or dove.


Many Thnx for this life saving information.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are very welcome. I'm glad you listened.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I couldn't stand it and I rang up that practitioner who gave me albendazole. In his defence he said that now albendazole is completely safe. He said to me that u r talking about age old albendazole which now comes in way more refined form. He said that vets prescribe albendazole because modern albendazole is safe and effective with negligible side effects. He sent me this info via e-mail which he claims to be sent to him by an experienced avian vet. He said I will still advise u to use albendazole any day.


> ***Deworming***
> Worms in the gut(intestines) of the pigeons makes the pigeons weak and reduce their performance. They absorb the nutrients from the food eaten by the pigeons. They are attached to the walls of the intestines.* When they multiply in large numbers, they block the intestines preventing the movement of food*inside the gut (intestines). *Sometimes, the worms also come out of the vent along with the*bird droppings.
> Treatment: -Albomar (Albendazole) is the drug of choice to deworm the pigeons. It should be dissolved in water and given to all the pigeons except breeding pairs who are raising chicks.* Mix 10 drops of Albomar*solution to 1 litre drinking water. This diluted Albomar solution can be given to 15 birds. It should be given continuosly for three days. If you have more birds, then increase the dosage according to the ratio given above.* If the worms are in large numbers, you will see many worms in the bird droppings on the first day when they defecate. The worms are expelled only after 24 hours through*vent/anus when the birds defecate. Deworming is recommended every six months.* Do not use sand/soil as the flooring material in the loft as the worm eggs are ingested by the pigeons which are present in the soil when they eat sand.


Charis,pls don't even for a second think that I'm offending the information which u have surfaced. I just posted it for ur kind info,in case u want to know.
I'm definitely gonna go with ur advise and never gonna use albendazole again without any doubt. Don't wanna take any chances with my beloved birds
The droncit+ tablets I'm gonna use are meant for dogs and cats. Are they safe for pigeons? As they don't come specially made for pigeons  Thnx


----------



## Mudsi_pharmacist (Nov 15, 2013)

oh oh.... brocky u too had face the same problem what has made me restless theze days..

u lucky if u have overcome this


----------



## Mudsi_pharmacist (Nov 15, 2013)

oh oh.... brocky u too had face the same problem what has made me restless theze days..

u lucky if u have overcome this


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Mudsi,
Well,if you wanna hear the truth....I know its Cocky...!but I started many threads here on PT when I was new here to cross check my knowledge but....the experience wasn't as great as I thought it would be. And I always acted that I know nothing so that the other members can tell me what they know(tiny details). BUT.... 

I never joined this site to become an active member but PT is irresistable as PT talks pigeons and I love pigeons.
Fear God,Truth to be told,I still have problem of "those tiny worm eggs" in my pigeons droppings. One after another,I Personal Msged pic of those tiny eggs to 5 of THE biggest names here on PT also but.....

the problem still persists...


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I thought that tape worm eggs are microscopic, they survive our disinfectants because of their hard shell, they survive a long time like six month? Only way is to burn( torch the loft floor, feeders, and perches after the treatment. 
So, one needs a plan to fight the tape worms and others. I do not have one yet, but it sound like this: an external debugger, then repeated in required time. An internal dewormer which should be repeated as recommended. Loft scraped and perches dishes and floor flame torched. Lastly, the wormer needs to be replaced with a different solution so the worms do not get used to it. 
I individually dose my birds for internal and external bugs. I also have seen those droncit wormers at the pet store for mamalls and was going to look into the dosage for pigeons. Maybe mosquitos can also give pigeons tape worms. Good luck fighting the parasites. If you are worried about weight loss, then look into peanuts as a supplement. I thought Charis was a female member, sorry.
Addition: I forgot that i read somewhere that crawling bugs need to be eliminated by spraying the loft with an insectiside: which one: permethrin I think. Thanks.
Question to Brocky: Does you pigeon feed contain any crawling instects? If yes: they need to go. Putting garlic in the feed or some D.E. powder might work. Or putting the whole food in the freezer for a day may also do it. Thanks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

hamlet said:


> Hello. I thought that tape worm eggs are microscopic, they survive our disinfectants because of their hard shell, they survive a long time like six month? Only way is to burn( torch the loft floor, feeders, and perches after the treatment.
> So, one needs a plan to fight the tape worms and others. I do not have one yet, but it sound like this: an external debugger, then repeated in required time. An internal dewormer which should be repeated as recommended. Loft scraped and perches dishes and floor flame torched. Lastly, the wormer needs to be replaced with a different solution so the worms do not get used to it.
> I individually dose my birds for internal and external bugs. I also have seen those droncit wormers at the pet store for mamalls and was going to look into the dosage for pigeons. Maybe mosquitos can also give pigeons tape worms. Good luck fighting the parasites. If you are worried about weight loss, then look into peanuts as a supplement. I thought Charis was a female member, sorry.
> Addition: I forgot that i read somewhere that crawling bugs need to be eliminated by spraying the loft with an insectiside: which one: permethrin I think. Thanks.
> Question to Brocky: Does you pigeon feed contain any crawling instects? If yes: they need to go. Putting garlic in the feed or some D.E. powder might work. Or putting the whole food in the freezer for a day may also do it. Thanks.


Hi hamlet,
Dronicit plus,drontal plus dewormers are also unsafe for pigeons.

To your question,I've tried everything but....no success


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hamlet said:


> Hello. * I thought that tape worm eggs are microscopic, they survive our disinfectants because of their hard shell, they survive a long time like six month? Only way is to burn( torch the loft floor, feeders, and perches after the treatment. *
> 
> Tapeworm eggs are microscopic, but the segments dropped by the worm are not. They are easily seen in droppings. Burning or torching the floors isn't necessary, as it isn't in eating the eggs that give your birds tapeworm. The tapeworm needs an intermediate host, such as a flea, snail, slug, or earthworm. A tapeworm egg is so microscopic that a flea larva will eat it. The bird then eats the flea or worm or snail or whatever, and the tapeworm continues it's development inside the bird. So by keeping bugs off your birds, it is helpful in preventing tapeworm. Of course, birds can still pick up tapeworm when they are out and pecking around, and pick up these things that harbor the worm.
> 
> ...



.........................................................................................


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

brocky bieber

I had used Albendenzole based dewormer for almost 3 years.
3 drops for a fully grown pigeon, second dose after 12-14 days.
The cycle is repeated every 6 months.
The brand name is Albomar.

However due to the same recommendations that it is bad to pigeons, I had switched to Ivermectin, dosage schedule remains the same. Yet I am personally not that convinced on the side effects of Albendenzole.

What you have to take care is that the feed and drink does not get spoiled with the droppings.

Pigeon eating its on egg shell after hatching is not, if that seems to be a problem. You can provide crushed chicken eggs, cuttle fish bone or a commercial calcium supplement with Vitamin D.

Edit: The dosage will depend on the concentration of the medicine you are using, it will be mentioned on the label


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh ok.
I've also used albendazole but its unsafe for pigeons . I've tried every deworming med that's available.
But many meds are costly so I was asking. Right now I'm using Pfizers BandyStar,a combination of praziquantel and ivermectin. Its costly but safe for pigeons to treat tapes


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are using all of those dewormers and not getting a result, then I would start looking at other things going on, the birds are getting reinfested. why is that? do they soil their food and water with their droppings? do you have too many pigeons overcrowding? do you really clean every day? scrape all the droppings out of the loft. that is important esp in humid hot rainy weather. some birds can pick eggs up if they forage allot or drink from stagnet pools. IMO I think you need to educate yourself of the life cycle and then perhaps think of what or why there is a source that keeps going even if the birds are treated.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yep,I've considered all the factors. Not scraping out daily maybe the problem.Birds are on a lockdown for months because of on going falcon issue so they aren't foraging out side. Drinker and feeder is absolutely droppings free.
Life cycle of tapes is 21 days so dewormed after required number of days thrice and cleaned thoroughly thereafter. I think,there's no loop holes in my strategies but somehow birds are getting reinfected. Only thing I haven't tried is freezing up the feed. From dec onwards temps here stay low,near freezing so feed is automatically frozen up still no success.
The situation has bogged my mind.
There are no signs of flies or insects in the loft due to unfavorable winter temps and no ectoparasites are seen on birds/near loft. These problems will start in spring(march) but I don't let them flourish.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Even torched the floor as I've concrete floor with brick walls as worm eggs can only be destroyed by torching. Feed is also stored with an insecticide mixed with it but...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Even torched the floor as I've concrete floor with brick walls as worm eggs can only be destroyed by torching. Feed is also stored with an insecticide mixed with it but...


You are storing your feed with insecticide mixed with it. Sound like this is a bad idea. What if it kills your birds. Plus normally you never have to worm the birds every 21 days. Some people do that 1 time a month during race season. but MOSt do not I only wormed 2 times a years. NEVER had any problems. Does your feed get weavels in it. Try straining your feed to check. You could even put it in a sealed plastic bag. Can you take a bird to a vet to get a study done. As it sounds like a major problem in you birds. Do you use ACV it would help. ivermac. Cattle wormer 2 to 3 drops most often kills many type of worms. You said you have used it. Did you recently change your screen name from Brocky bieber.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yep changed the user name to my (part)real name.

Yes Weavils are a problem in summers so I store feed in an air tight container with insecticide but I wash the feed before feeding it to birds. I would pull out a kilo or 2 of feed wash it good and then dry it. I don't use insecticide from dec to feb as low temps donot let the bugs mutiply.
What I find is that most dewormers are toxic to pigeons and doves so I use specific dewormers. I know too much deworming is bad for birds but what you gotta do when you see some in droppings?
Main problem is that vets are not helping. They don't wanna WASTE their time on pigeons rather DEVOTE their time on productive livestock,as they put it that way.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Some people talk of using boric acid in feed in small quantities and say it don't harm birds. Thoughts???

What's your way of managing weavils?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe they aren't tapeworm. To get tapeworm, a bird would have to eat an insect that hosts the tapeworm. Not by picking up eggs around the loft.And you can't see tapeworm eggs. They are microscopic.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for stepping in. Yes a pigeon need to eat an intermediate host to get infected with tapeworms and indeed their eggs are microscopic but unlike round or hairworms they pass out their eggs in form of packets. These packets may contain eggs from 35 to upto 70. And these packets are visible to the naked eye.
So my guess is tapeworms. They also say that there are many species of tape worms ranging in their sizes so maybe my birds have some unusual sort of tape species in them. 

I give them biosafe RO filtered water to drink so to rule out any possibility of infection. From water source as fishes also have these worms in them but sometimes you just can't have control over things. I've even tried Margosa(neem) water in their drinking water for over a month daily to purge out the worms but they keep coming back.


Yes maybe they aren't worms but then the question doesn't die, what are they?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds must be eating some insect then, that is carrying the tapeworm larva, as the tapeworm need a host to become infective. A pigeon isn't going to get tapeworm from eating the cyst.


----------



## Carp (Sep 7, 2021)

Skyeking said:


> *They must be getting reinfected and still have worms if you see the tiny eggs. You need to figure how they are getting reinfected.
> 
> Moxidectin plus would be best for your birds, if you could get it. *


Need to get the recommended dose for pet pigeon with tapeworm and maybe round. Son is in CA prison and only has access to Albendacole. Please help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Isn't Albendacole the same as Fenbendazole? These are toxic to pigeons. Rather try and get another product to be on the safe side.


----------

